# hsqldb datenspeicherung



## Gast (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Verstehe ich es richtig dass hsqldb die datenbank nur in menschlesbarer form als sql script datei speichert und diese dann bei jedem prgrammstart quasi neu initialisiert?? Das ist doch für grosse datenmengen performancemäßig nicht tragbar oder verstehe ich da was falsch. Hab mir jetzt schon die doku durchgelesen und viel gegooglet aber anscheinden gibts ja wirklich keinen weg die db anders zu speichern...

lg


----------



## semi (23. Mai 2008)

Wenn HSQLDB keine Muss-Anforderung ist, würde ich dir H2 empfehlen. Ist um einiges schneller und sehr gut dokummentiert. Siehe: http://www.h2database.com


----------



## xote (24. Mai 2008)

@Gast
Ich glaube, dass du da was mißverstanden hast.

HSQLDB speichert die Datenbank in irgendeinen binary-format ab, keine Ahnung. Wenn du die Daten aber aus der DB extrahieren willst, dann kriegst du sie als sql-files (menschenlesbar), damit du sie gleich inklusive CreateTable-Statements in eine neue DB (die klugerweise auch sql kann) eingeben kannst.

Vielleicht kommst du aber auch durcheinander mit Begriffen wie cached tables oder memory-only databases. Ehrlicherweise bin ich mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher.

mfg
Xote


----------

